# did i do good?moulding planes



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

just picked these up on ebay for $16.50+S&H. I feel like I got a really good deal, but thought I should ask some people who know alot about hand planes. These are antique Parker-Hubbard &CO. I use my shoulder plane and block plane quite a bit, but that's it for planes. I would love to get better at using them b/c I don't enjoy alot of sanding. I have seen moulding planes used, but have never used one myself and have wanted to since I saw them. Thanks!
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Antique-Parker-Hubbard-Co-Conway-Ma-Wood-Molding-Planes-Lot-1-2-round-/00/s/OTYwWDEyODA=/z/RzEAAOxyB0VRx53k/$(KGrHqNHJFYFG99q-4lfBR)53klu+Q~~60_1.JPG
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Parker-Hubbard-Co-Conway-Ma-Wood-Molding-Planes-Lot-1-2-round-/141009189462?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=wCnqU5JNcZppLkw%252F6b0wtHhRFmQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Antique-Parker-Hubbard-Co-Conway-Ma-Wood-Molding-Planes-Lot-1-2-round-/00/s/MTAyNFg3Njg=/z/fncAAMXQO21Rx537/$T2eC16hHJHsFGld8gup9BR)537LS,w~~60_14.JPG

To see rest of pics you can go here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Parker-Hubbard-Co-Conway-Ma-Wood-Molding-Planes-Lot-1-2-round-/141009189462?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=wCnqU5JNcZppLkw%252F6b0wtHhRFmQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good to me. I don't know the brand, but the price seems decent.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, those are only about an hours drive from me ! Looks like you got a good deal on them, Shelly : )


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Seems good enough for me. Complex irons can be tricky to sharpen though. Assuming you intend to put them back to work


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, I definately plan on using them. I figured I would have alot of time in sharpening them. My thought was if they are sharp enough to cut the profile atleast 1 time, then I could attach sand paper to that profile to aide in sharpening…think it would work? Thanks guys


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I also thought I could go around the corner to the machine shop my uncle owns and ask them to make one for me


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

depends on the profile of the iron, the sand paper idea may work. I've been meaning to make a board for all my beading cutters on my #45 plane, so I could just use honing compound on those to sharpen them, but haven't gotten around to it yet


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I call those cock bead planes. They are among the most useful
moulding planes for modern woodworkers with access to
routers. Fun to use and makes a nice detail.


----------



## Tbolt (May 2, 2013)

Shelly I had an old time finish carpenter show me how to sharpen those. Pretty simple really, you just focus on the back of the cutter. Since the lower part of the cutter is doing all the work, you keep that sharp by working the back and the rest of the profile can kept in shape by working it with machinist files. Has worked for me and I own about 70 of the moulding planes, I do use them all. You may want to use BLO on the wood, they can get pretty dry from sitting around. Hope this helps and enjoy, they are a blast yo use.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

They're complete with blades and wedges so you did good there. Not knowing anything about the maker, the price seems good, even after shipping at about $12-16 a plane. To sharpen them you can get some slipstones, but since they are a round profile, you can contact cement/spray adhesive some sandaper on the right size dowel too. This video on molding planes goes into sharpening and also mentions focusing on the back.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh nos! She's got the bug now!

And so it begins… LOL


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

Study those planes so you can make a nice one for the handplane swap.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

its not a bad deal for ebay. Molding planes are fun to use. You'll enjoy them.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I only paid 9 bucks for shipping, so it wasn't bad. I saw them on rough cut, and have wanted some ever since. Your right Joe, and I've never used ebay before, it's always been amazon….I can see my shop overflowing with antique tools in the near future. I should try to stay away lol. I've also already got and old block plane and spoke shave. Also bidding on a router plane….but these are all things I've been wanting.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

lol alright, I'll just throw this out there now, in case the sickness settles in http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26023


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)




----------



## IrishWoodworker (Mar 28, 2007)

I would throw about 3 coats of BLO on them and then wax and buff them. First thing is to flatten the back (just the cutting portion not the thin spine of the blade) of the iron.

Watch this video. This chap has a good approach to sharpening irons for profile planes.






Spend about an hour loving those planes and tuning them up and they will be passed on to your children.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow Don. I am really jealous! I hope to have a collection like that some day. Thanks mosquito lol. New plane: I have never rehabbed planes so thanks for the advice. I can't wait until they get here so I can use it!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

They Look like a good addition to a life long love of planes.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

here is a set, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/51237

There is a little story behind mine. I bought the set for $150 at a flea market. The women was selling all her ex-boy friends stuff and just wanted to get rid of them.


----------



## AKwoodwkr (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks like you have some side beads. Its hard to tell if they will make good users just from the pictures. In my opinion, the most important thing to look for when buying moulding planes is that the body is straight and that the iron closely matches the sole profile. A warped body will never work well. Over time the plane body shrinks in width, but of course the iron does not. The often results in the iron not matching the sole profile. For a simple profile like a bead, its easy to re-profile the iron, a complex profile is a bit more difficult, but can be done. The back of the iron should also be in good shape without pitting, just like any other plane. Bedding angle is also important in plane selection. Planes bedded at york pitch (50 degrees) or higher will work better on hard woods and stubborn reversing grain. Most American made plane are joiners planes and are bedded at 45 degrees, I have found a few bedded at 50. British planes tend to be bedded at higher angles. I have one 3/16 ovolo that is bedded at 60", this plane works well even in curly maple. For this reason I prefer British planes.

I personally will not buy moulding planes on e-bay, you may get them cheap, but you may have to buy many before you get a usable one. The two best sources for moulding planes are Josh Clark at Hyperkitten and Lee Richmond at The Best Things Neither of these folks will sell unusable planes unless they are collectable, and then they will tell you so. Their prices are more than fair, considering that you are buying well described usable planes form knowledgeable folks.

Lee also has some great information on sharpening moulding planes on his site. The other good resource is the Sharpening Profiled Hand Tools by Larry Williams, this is a Lie Nielsen DVD. For sharpening, I flatten the back just like any other plane, re-profile the iron to match the sole if necessary. I use a dremel tool or a flexible shaft on the drill press with grinding points for this. Each individual facet of the profile must have its own distinct clearance bevel, I shoot for about 30 degrees or a little less, If these need to be readjusted, I used the points in the dremel. I then use slip stones, and other profiled slip files to sharpen/hone. I'm an oil stone guy so India and Arkansas stones work for me.

Mouding planes are fun to use, and allow you to free yourself from the screaming demon finger eating, project ruining electrical router!

HTH
Jonathan


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone My uncle owns a machine shop around the corner from me. I haven't been there since I was little b/c my grandpa worked there until he retired. I am pretty sure they can make anything I need out of metal though. I'm sure they could make a plane iron of any sort if I asked. My uncle is getting old and doesn't work there much anymore, but my cousin still does. It's a small family run business that I'm suprised is still going with today's economy. I need to stop over there some day and see what they can do for me. I got the planes yesterday, and it does seem the irons don't quite match the profile anymore. I have been working all weekend so haven't had time to play with them yet. I checked out the sites that have been refrenced on here and the have all taught me alot. Thanks guys!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Ian did a nice write up on making irons. There are a few guys around LJ's that will heat treat them for you if you don't want to do it yourself.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

As for sharpening them, Paul Sellers told me to do this:

1- take a piece of mdf, maple, whatever
2- use the plane to make the profile in the mdf/wood
3- apply some honing compound (green seemed to be his preference)
4- drag the iron backward on the wood with the compound


----------

